# We are in love!!!



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

He's lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition! He looks like a doll!


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

He is a couch potato that likes to snuggle and lick. I think his preference is french kissing as he has gotten me smack in the mouth multiple times already. Now I know what you guys mean about poodles being velcro dogs. He is THE perfect companion for my daughter (and me!!!!).


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics! He looks really sweet!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am so glad you are in love with your new boy Ollie. Poodles are wonderful...I'm glad you are enjoying him.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Love his name, and Ollie sure is lucky to have found his forever home. Our mini Beau loves to kiss us, too, but his favorite target by far is ears -- he'll lick, lick, lick your ear until you think he's going to scoop out some of your brain! I sometimes call him "Q-tip." :smile:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Olie looks very content with his new family ^_^
Congratulations!!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like he's fitting in nicely! Congrats.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your new boy!! I am so very happy for your family!! Isn't it just crazy you were ever able to live without a poodle?! Ollie looks like a really joy, mighty affectionate and so handsome. It's terrific he has such a welcoming and loving home. I wish you all many happy, healthy years together--and lots of pictures which I know you'll share with us!! Enjoy your new family member!!


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

I am forever thankful for the opportunity we were given to raise and love such a gentle and beautiful soul. I can already tell he is just the medicine my daughter needed. He is so calm, so affectionate, so perfect. AND, those eyes!!! Those eyes that seem to look into your soul. As you can tell, I am very smitten with Ollie. Thanks for all the kind words and I will be sure to share many pictures in the future.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition! Ollie is one handsome guy!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am so Happy Ollie has a new home, I'm sure he will give you and your daughter years of job. Welcome


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

welcome ollie & family!! i can see from your posts how esctatic you are but i think if ollie could post he would be just as thrilled to be taken into such a loving home!! enjoy him - std poodles are like no other dog you've even known....


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition! Ollie is adorable. But you know...poodles are like potato chips. You can't have just one!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

kris6332 said:


> He is a couch potato that likes to snuggle and lick. I think his preference is french kissing as he has gotten me smack in the mouth multiple times already. Now I know what you guys mean about poodles being velcro dogs. He is THE perfect companion for my daughter (and me!!!!).


Now you know why they are called the French Poodle. LOL Gigi does this to me, too. 

From your pictures, I thought Ollie was still a puppy. He is so adorable!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Very thrilled for all! I think I hear MPS in that post!!!! :angel2:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, he is adorable! He looks like a puppy in the pics. He looks a great size to me, too. Poodles are wonderful for families. It sounds like he is settling in very nicely. He is really pretty with such a nice face. I am so surprised at how much I love my new spoo, too. They really get under your skin. Maybe because they read humans so well? 

More pics!


----------



## BlackPoodleMom (Jul 15, 2011)

WHAT A BEAUTY!!! Nothing is sweeter than those first few minutes with your new buddy! I got jealous when we picked up our 2nd poodle girl ... my husband rode in the back seat and snuggled her the WHOLE ride home... I wanted to be her first cling!!! hehe


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats ! 
What a handsome boy, he certainly found the right family, I am sure he will bring you laughter and joy for many many years to come.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww....congratulations! How are things going now that you've had him home for a while? Wishing you a very happy, healthy life together!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congratulations on the new love!

temperance loves being kissed. she puts her face in front of mine so i can kiss her pretty cheeks. she also loves giving kisses to her favorite people too. 

aren't poodles the bestest?!


----------



## SarahW (Jun 22, 2011)

Hes lovely! Poodles are the best!


----------

